# Young & In Love?



## Sunfire04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I have been with my husband for 7 years, and married for 2. I have recently been considering leaving him because things just arent what I thought they would be. 

I am 24 and have been with him since I was 17, never been with anyone else. I know now that I got married too young, but feel like leaving would be a cop out and that I should stick with this marriage. I want to be single, have my own life, be with other guys, have that experience, but I also know I do love my husband and want to be married, I just want to take a break, then come back to it (selfish I know). I dont know where to go from here...


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Have you thought about individual counselling?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunfire04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I've actually seen a counselor several times, and she suggested reading Five Love Languages which we did the test, but he does not want to read the book. He is anti therapy...not sure if he would go even with an utilmatem.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My thinking is that if you're not satisfied, you need to work on yourself. If you leave without understanding why you want to leave, you'll just take your baggage with you. You don't talk at all in your original post about any issues with him and his behaviors, just that you want to be free and single. If there's more missing than that, please elaborate.

C


----------



## emptyinside882 (Jul 7, 2012)

PBear said:


> My thinking is that if you're not satisfied, you need to work on yourself. If you leave without understanding why you want to leave, you'll just take your baggage with you. You don't talk at all in your original post about any issues with him and his behaviors, just that you want to be free and single. If there's more missing than that, please elaborate.
> 
> C


Good answer. 
Im a believer that the grass is greaner where you water. What I mean is you will get our of your marriage when you put in it. If you think of each day having a bad attitude/wanting to be single, you will be miserable. But if you express your emotional needs to your husband, hopefully he will turn around. IC should help you 'find' yourself and give you tips on how to have your marriage work for you and get out of it what you desire.


----------

